# When does outdoor flowering start?



## KP419 (Aug 21, 2012)

When does plants start their flowering stage outside in ohio? I have always grown indoors but this year i figured I would do both because I didn't want to throw any good plants away due to lack of grow space indoors.


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2012)

About a week ago


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Aug 22, 2012)

The longest day of the year is on the first day of summer i believe and the days start getting shorter after that.It is usually towards the end of july when the plants start showing sex and are probably already into flower 10 days or so.The shortest day of the year is on the first day of winter and the days lengthen after that.That is why when you put a mature plant out early in the spring it will think it is fall and it will flower.Each strain has its own preference to when it will start flower.But by now even the sativas are showin flowers.It is believed that all non auto strains flower around 12 /12 that is why we use it indoors.but some do go as far as to mimic the slow decline in daylight hours like in nature.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 22, 2012)

12/12 start to flower??check your sunrise/sunset table.my plants have started to flower 2-3 weeks ago.there are 13 1/2 hours of sunlight left  today.they began flowering with about 14 hours of sunlight.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 22, 2012)

dayton ohio is showing 13 hours of daylight right now, flowering has begun.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 22, 2012)

The reason we use 12/12 indoors is because of Robert Clarke and a few others have run many test and found the MJ plants produce the best THC under 12 hrs of light and 12 hrs of darkness.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry guys i meant 12 hours of dark and 12 hours of light.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 22, 2012)

Out of curiousity, anyone know the trigger point? So 12/12 is the ideal amount for thc production. What is the least amount of light to actually trigger flower? 14hrs?


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Aug 22, 2012)

Possibly.I dont know but ill bet the early finishers might start early.Seems like i had a super silver haze last year that didnt show until the tenth of sep.


----------



## oldsman (Aug 22, 2012)

Isn't it the shortening of the hours of light that trigger the plant? Like right now our days are getting shorter by just minutes a day and that is what triggers the change. Some of mine started flowering and getting at least 14hrs of sun while others of the same strain have waited till now at about 13.5hrs of light to start.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 22, 2012)

I read somewhere that it is a combination of the shorting of light hrs and the change o light spectrum as the earth tilts on it's axis, the sunlight has to pass thru more of the earth's atmosphere and this cause a change in the spectrum of light hitting the plants leaves and this help the plant to switch the hormones .


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 22, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah, that's what I was meaning Oldsman. How much light will trigger the switch to flower. I'm sure different strains, or phenos of strains differ. But would be rad for us OD growers to find that info to benefit from. Say some of us that may have weather issues late flower. The 4 satoris I have going, all from seed, one went to flower throwing all kinds of pistils last week of July, two weeks ahead of the other 3.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2012)

I start my clones on 14 hours, seeds too, then put them out (May).  By the time August comes around to about 14 hours the plants are in or going into flower.  This is Outdoor of course.

I still have one, who has not flowered yet.  A small girl, kinda shy, doesn't want to commit to the finish.  I think she leans Sativa.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Aug 22, 2012)

I read some where that planting time would effect flower start time.


----------



## oldsman (Aug 23, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I was meaning Oldsman. How much light will trigger the switch to flower. I'm sure different strains, or phenos of strains differ. But would be rad for us OD growers to find that info to benefit from. Say some of us that may have weather issues late flower. The 4 satoris I have going, all from seed, one went to flower throwing all kinds of pistils last week of July, two weeks ahead of the other 3.


I know what ya mean with the same strain, same age, same sun, start at different times. I'm running Swazi skunk, which is a pure sativa and it's like most started together but not all. My one in the ground started before the ones in pots. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## JCChronic (Aug 24, 2012)

I just learnt that this year, I crossed an ssh male with a top 44 female and during the winter months it was finished in about 60 days then I put 2 of it's clones out at the end of march thinking it would finish around the end of May.  It's still going! And the longest day where I live is 13:40. It flowered for a while at the beginning then reverted back to veg until the solstice.  I still don't know if it's going to finish but, I'm not giving up til it dies or puts out.


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 24, 2012)

everyone seems to say its the lessening hours of light but actually its the greater hours of darkness...which go hand in hand, i no...seems different strains are triggered by different amounts of darkness, i'm guessing, this pertains to where on the planet they originated from......peace


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 24, 2012)

It's the amount of uninterrupted _darkness_ that the plants measure to determine their phase of growth.  There is an auxin, similar to a human hormone, that builds up in the plants during darkness . . . but is destroyed in the presence of light.  As the dark period increases, the auxin level increases also, and eventually builds up to a critical level, when the plant "triggers" and begins the flowering phase.

This critical level is different from strain to strain, and even amongst different phenotypes within the same strain.  Some strains seem to trigger based on the simple fact that the amount of auxin (darkness) is increasing . . . others seem to have a concrete amount of the auxin they are looking for in order to shift gears 

Also remember that the first thing the plants do when they trigger . . . is _stretch_ . . . pistils are not multiplying heavily during this time, and in fact, hardly any pistils may be visible . . . but the plants have indeed triggered into the new phase . . . so by the time you see pistils popping at the growing tips, the plant is already about 2 weeks into flower cycle

jm2c :48:


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 24, 2012)

i'm a 3rd year apprentice,but have noticed every year,the plants on the SHADY side of the cluster flower 2-3 weeks earlier than their SUNNYside identical twin sisters.also saw that one plant that was somewhat shaded only got maybe 4-5 hours of direct sunlight, is sooo much smaller than the rest.not even 10% the volume of her sisters...sun is amazing


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 24, 2012)

when seen by your own eyes, you can understand n appreciate plants much better, imo....they do talk, you just need to listen....peace


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 24, 2012)

So impressive and interesting, professor dan
love learning here..THANKS


----------



## Mamba3164 (Aug 24, 2012)

the shade doesnt have anthing to do with the light schedule. shady light is still light in the plants world. last week of july to the first 2 weeks of august. like most everyone said. stress can trigger and early flower or a late flower. and those girls usually end up herming out.


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 24, 2012)

my lawn won't even grow in heavy shade areas.your kidding,right


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 24, 2012)

I made observations similar to Newbietoo . . . so it may be that there is also a differing _degree_ of darkness that different strains/phenotypes consider darkness, and therefore begin producing the auxin . . . maybe, just as there are many different maturity dates, so there are also just as many different given days when particular individuals trigger into flowering phase.

also throw into the mix the latitudinal location of the plant and the corresponding angle of sunlight against the earth . . .  

so the answer is . . . there is no concrete answer . . . 

PS - hey Newbietoo . . . for a 3rd year grower, you sure got some sick lookin plants !! :joint:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 25, 2012)

i read this thread 3 times, just to make sure i properly absorbed all the info.

(You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dan K. Liberty again)


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Aug 25, 2012)

haha thanks . . . it's coming from a guy that just torched his plants in week 5 of flower and turned half of em the color of a freakin lemon


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 25, 2012)

thanks dan


----------

